# front deck roller



## case644 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hello all,

Does anyone know if there is front deck roller that is available for a yardman 46" deck? Or if there is one that can be modified to fit? It's a descent rider but without the front roller I am scalping the heck outta my lawn and the wife ain't happy. Any help would be great.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

*TSC casters*

I was going to suggest casters when I read your other thread. I know your on the right track, as I added some to a 42" deck to avoid the same problem.

I found them at TSC last year. I believe someone ordered them for one on their Husky tractors, and were never picked up. Paid about $28. for wheels set and hardware. Works just like a finish mower now and follows the contours of the ground perfect.

Mark.


----------

